# starting a clothing label in uk marketing help!!



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi im starting up a small independant clothing label in the uk im currently having my site built for me i will also be selling on ebay and will have a myspace page with links to both. but if anyone can help me with ideas for cheap but affective marketing ideas, ive only really thought of posters and flyers. my target market is 16 - early 30s, music lovers. thisrts with large bold statements and slogans alot lyk house of holland but not lol 

can anyone help????????/

thanks!!!


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

get stickers with your company name on them as well as your .com name made up. People love stickers.


----------



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

do you do this yourself? where would i use them would i just hand them out in town?

thanks for reply!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you read through the marketing threads. There are a lot of good ideas posted there: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/marketing/


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have stickers made with my company name and logo on them and I hand them out to anyone who will take them. Which is everyone people love free stuff!


----------



## kustomtees (May 29, 2005)

Try your local university and colleges, student union is a good place to start.

Are you just going to retail yourself or sell to retailers/market stalls? It will help with your print runs to get the volume up by utilising retailers, even though you make less per sale it keeps your production costs down.

Mark


----------

